

Ask YC - comprehensive image gallery software - PStamatiou

This is probably the wrong place to ask but I've been looking around for great image gallery software before I resort to building my own or hiring a fellow hacker with more time on their hands.<p>I want to expand my site with a place to put all the images from my reviews and so on. I love what weblogs inc has done with their recent image gallery revamp: http://www.autoblog.com/photos/detroit-2008-desktop-wallpaper-gallery/586793/<p>Particularly I'm looking for something that can auto-watermark - probably imagemagick-based. For clarification this would be hosted on my server and fully integrated within my setup.<p>would love any feedback
======
christefano
Have you considered the Drupal framework? For an example, check out
<http://www.flippr.net/> for a Flickr clone that was built in a weekend.

To a great extent, Drupal can be seen as a point-and-click website development
kit. Assembling pieces like like the image, watermark, lightbox and other
modules like postcard and image notes can provide the pieces you're looking
for. Being modular in design, this installation of Drupal could start its life
as a simple image gallery but later grow to become a full website with
features like an OpenID provider, BitTorrent tracker, Digg-like voting, etc.

There's also excellent Menalto Gallery2 integration, but Gallery2 may or may
not be what you're looking for.

